# Coyote Pups



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just for those who are interested, the pups are about 2 lbs here in NE North Dakota now. If i had my camera i would have taken a few pics. maybe next time.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Take that camera with you next time! I wanna see it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

6-25-10 update

coyote pups are in the 8lb range right now here in NE and north central North Dakota.

xdeano


----------



## rod03 (Jun 20, 2010)

The pups in Ohio are begining to show signs of vocal chatter now . I did some scouting 3 nights ago an found a litter yippen an yappen , along with mom's barking . 
Its amazing how the female can quiet her litter in a moment . We've all heard it ,..pups going nuts and in a moment mom lets out some vocalization and the crazed bunch instantly clams up , and not another wimper .


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

How far are the pups venturing from the den entrance this time of year?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

within about 50yds or so right now. Not to far. The playgrounds are getting pretty beat down though. I'll try and post a pic of a recient den.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is the main den entrance.










Here is the playground. The area on the side hill is where they have been playing, notice the beaten down grass. Around the hill to the left in the trees was where the den was.










xdeano


----------



## bjanecke13 (Aug 14, 2009)

well those pups will not be there anymore, it appears you have walked up to the den and took a picture. the parents will smell you and move those pups somewhere else now


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You're correct. For the most part. :beer:

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I like coyote pups. Dumb, and they don't have to be led so much... :sniper:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> You're correct. For the most part. :beer:
> 
> xdeano


i get your drift :thumb: :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

xdeano said:


> You're correct. For the most part. :beer:
> 
> xdeano


hahaha.... :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:wink:

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> You're correct. For the most part. :beer:
> 
> xdeano


im thinkin there is a subliminal message in there somewere 8) :wink: :bartime:


----------

